# Assurant Field Asset Services



## Legendary

Anyone ever work for these people? I just finished my online training with them and I'm curious how things are going to go after work starts coming in. Any current vendors for them have any words of advice?


----------



## JFMURFY

Be careful... been stiffed twice from them...


----------



## tak

Been signed up and underwent training 6 months ago.......still no work even though we persistently call and ask what the F:'# is up with work


----------



## SRT-Diesel

It's FAS. They got bought out and renamed AFAS.


----------



## Cleanupman

SRT-Diesel said:


> It's FAS. They got bought out and renamed AFAS.


Actually it was the other way around...

http://www.housingwire.com/articles/27188-assurant-buys-field-asset-services

either way they are now one in the same...


----------



## Splinterpicker

RUN hows that for a word ?? I hAD been with FAS for 14 years and just quit because they are going down a road that was not compatable with MY business model. I have only one requirement in the model ... MAKING A PROFIT


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Cleanupman said:


> Actually it was the other way around...
> 
> http://www.housingwire.com/articles/27188-assurant-buys-field-asset-services
> 
> either way they are now one in the same...


The link you posted clearly says what I said. They got bought out by assurant.


----------



## Cherrysacs

I am a current vendor with AFAS, and many others. The key to AFAS is to do great work and follow the work order as it says. They make a list of vendors to not use just because there are so many jokes in this business, these new comers need to learn not everything is done with non sense and duck tape. My guys all have the same intelligence, equipment, experience, skill sets, and time under the belt for any work order they come across. Do amazing things, do it the right way, and have a turn around in short time! You'll do great thanks!


----------



## Gypsos

I am going through the process of signing up with them right now so I will know soon enough.


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> RUN hows that for a word ?? I hAD been with FAS for 14 years and just quit because they are going down a road that was not compatable with MY business model. I have only one requirement in the model ... MAKING A PROFIT


So what`s the latest with them I quit when they started there flat program and lost Fannie Mae?


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> RUN hows that for a word ?? I hAD been with FAS for 14 years and just quit because they are going down a road that was not compatable with MY business model. I have only one requirement in the model ... MAKING A PROFIT


So what`s the latest with them I quit when they started there flat program and lost Fannie Mae?


----------



## garylaps

Ive done some work for them and its hit and miss. Things like wints are ok but thier flat fee not so much, better than a reginal but not like hud less 20%, 25%. The ongoing reaccurring services are ok but the volume isnt what it used to be. Dont count on it as the only egg in your basket.


----------



## Diamonds

Cherrysacs said:


> I am a current vendor with AFAS, and many others. The key to AFAS is to do great work and follow the work order as it says. They make a list of vendors to not use just because there are so many jokes in this business, these new comers need to learn not everything is done with non sense and duck tape. My guys all have the same intelligence, equipment, experience, skill sets, and time under the belt for any work order they come across. Do amazing things, do it the right way, and have a turn around in short time! You'll do great thanks!


Congratulations, it sounds like you have done well in the short time you have been in business.


----------



## Cherrysacs

*Yes*



Diamonds said:


> Congratulations, it sounds like you have done well in the short time you have been in business.


So yes in current time I am only using AFAS as my main source of income and work, we are doing good, but I always want more in this business, around every corner there is money waiting just have to have a good eye! Yes and we have only been in business for around a year, I have experience up to 5 years though.


----------



## foothillsco

We do repair work for them and it pays very well but we get little volume.

We don't do the REO or P&P work. I'm done with that bull****.


----------



## DLC

*There ok*

I have been with them for about 3 years. Just be sure you get your bids correct and don't come back with a higher number after the bid has been approved. Get verbal approval and ask for an email approval as well for on site call in repairs. If possible ask the QC department to pre-approvel unusual repairs. They throw a lot of paper work at you on your work orders.

If I call in for a question about a work order and the person just tells me read your work order. I tell them to transfer me to someone who will help or I just hang up and call back again. 

Not a bad company but they have their problems just like all the other firms


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Cherrysacs said:


> I am a current vendor with AFAS, and many others. The key to AFAS is to do great work and follow the work order as it says. They make a list of vendors to not use just because there are so many jokes in this business, these new comers need to learn not everything is done with non sense and duck tape. My guys all have the same intelligence, equipment, experience, skill sets, and time under the belt for any work order they come across. Do amazing things, do it the right way, and have a turn around in short time! You'll do great thanks!


No THANKS! Our clients don't require half of the QC that FAS does and they pay twice as well. 

All the FAS vendors in my area are good companies and they are all broke because they agree to do jobs for NOTHING then FAS beats them out of their payouts.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Been jerked around for the last few months.Completed training and its been 3 months with no work and everytime we call our calls are nwver returned


----------



## thanohano44

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Been jerked around for the last few months.Completed training and its been 3 months with no work and everytime we call our calls are nwver returned



They must have no reason to call you.


----------



## Molly77

thanohano44 said:


> They must have no reason to call you.


No reason to call back...?
~How about being professional
~Common courtesy


----------



## JMarsden92

*Afas*

I have been with FAS/AFAS since @ September 2013. I got brought on at the peak of Winterization work. I met with my Field Manager personally so that he could see the work I do personally. I have done a solid job. Every once and a while I get a "Speeding Ticket" for photos. I have to get the photos and then they release the WO. When you do your job to the letter you will not have issues. I have noticed that they cut vendors that slack, and cut corners. I don't know how many times I was sent out to check out something and found that the winterization wasn't done right, or at all. I am not losing money. I am actually pretty happy with what I have going. Now that the Spring is here again I am unsure of what will be coming, but I am looking into other avenues to take on for a bit so that I have secondary work. Having my money come in as a Credit Card isn't a problem... Yes... I lose a small bit of money for processing, but that is part of the business no matter what business. Complainers, slackers, and just shab jobs will never make it in this business.


----------



## BPWY

Molly77 said:


> No reason to call back...?
> ~How about being professional
> ~Common courtesy


:thumbup:






You are kidding. RIGHT?????????????????????

This is P&P we are talking about.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Molly77 said:


> No reason to call back...?
> ~How about being professional
> ~Common courtesy


THey call you back when it is convenient and if it is regarding a workorder to be updated on the pricing FORGET IT. I have a friend that goes through this ALL t he time He gets the " Just close it out and I will update it " Rheterick. Well low and behold it does NOT get updated and he has to have a person , after getting in their face a week later update it and then even though it had passed QC it has to go back through and he has to wait another 2 weeks past the 21 day payout. My "F" of "X" ( calculus term for what is the limit) was the headaches of getting things updated and always doing the work on time for them. I had a 95 + score card with them and traveled outside my 100 mile area. SO to those of you who want to judge and say I was not doing them a favor SAVE IT


----------



## JMarsden92

*I am puzzled...*

I can say that policy is policy. When a vendor is brought on they are instructed that:

"If you need pricing updates call from site and once you have a verbal confirmation make sure to request a email confirming such. Do nothing without these, or you will not be paid."

There have been times that I can't reach the coordinator directly so I immediatelly call into property coordinator and have them page someone from that team. I ALWAYS get a response, and have never gotten beat for something if I had the info.

If you are hearing this, or have had this happen... I am sure you aren't doing your job correct.

BTW... I know that the next thing someone is going to say is that maybe I am not doing my job correct. Well... I have gotten numerous emails from several departments because I am so precise in how the WO's get done, and they appreciate having a vendor like me. On top of that I AM the top vendor for my state... They have even gone as far as saying I am doing better than vendors that have been there for years. Might not say much, but I can sleep at night, and I know my money is coming in because of the courtesy I give to the coordinators, and the pride I put in my job.

Sorry if I offended anyone... BUT... Facts are facts.


----------



## foothillsco

JMarsden92 said:


> I am sure you aren't doing your job correct.
> 
> I have gotten numerous emails from several departments because I am so precise in how the WO's get done, and they appreciate having a vendor like me. On top of that I AM the top vendor for my state... They have even gone as far as saying I am doing better than vendors that have been there for years. Might not say much, but I can sleep at night, and I know my money is coming in because of the courtesy I give to the coordinators, and the pride I put in my job.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone... BUT... Facts are facts.


It's a good thing you're here to educate us on how to do such a good job.


----------



## JMarsden92

*NO*

I need not educate people that are supposed to be professionals in this business. I have been running a business for 22 years. This past year I started doing preservation work. Obviously anyone can do the work, but only a few can do it right. If you can't take the heat... get out the kitchen.


----------



## Splinterpicker

I have been in this business for 16 years. Started with FAs and had a vendor number close to 1500. With that said I have seen them through a lot. In fact when I came on board they were still doing OTHEr repos Cars boats ETC. I have made my $$ with them when it was 29 a cube and Glad to be out of their network. Of course if you do a good job you will get work. A few deal enders for me where On plumbing repairs they would not pay professional plumbers pricing for a PRO plumber to do the work as required in my state. When they were informed as to the LAW they said fine we will find another vendor to do the work. Its not that I can't or did not want to do the work, its that I did not want the EXPOSURE to uninsured liability. My father in law was a plumber and I have built my own houses for the last 10 years and done the finishing of plumbing in them. Its NOT a question of competency of me doing the work . More over it is the knowledge that they are willingly searching out and finding contractors to break the LAW. Your insurance is NOT going to stand behind you for a claim when you break the law and the banks are going to come after you because the nationals just pass the buck and you are required to know and follow local and state codes and laws. AS I have said it is great that you are willing to do the work just be properly licensed for the SPECIFIC specialized trade that you are performing work.


----------



## JMarsden92

*Agreed...*

I also have the same issue with the plumber problem, and still get harassed from time to time about doing the repairs... NJ is not a state you want to do something without a license. I just have the coordinator get their super on the phone and I advise them to go to the state site and reread the same facts that I have stated previously about Plumbers and Electricians. I get a plumbing or electric bid I instantly mark the "Pro Plumber Bid" in and price it as I am getting charged by my plumber. Same with electric. I don't mind the relocate property much because usually it isn't much. Debris gets a bit annoying, but... When I look at the numbers I am getting I can't complain. Especially being in a "Winterizing" state. I get $55 a toilet. $75 a refrigerator. $15 a water/gas cap. I mean gee... If anyone can complain about that kind of money... You really must reevaluate doing this work at all... But at the same token I turn down work from any other national at this point because they want to pay $25-$50 for a wint. All I can say is "Wint this."


----------



## cover2

JMarsden92 said:


> I need not educate people that are supposed to be professionals in this business. I have been running a business for 22 years. This past year I started doing preservation work. Obviously anyone can do the work, but only a few can do it right. If you can't take the heat... get out the kitchen.


 Wait a minute you have been in business 22 years and now you decide to enter this debacle? Come back in six months and tell us how only a few can do it right. We've been doing it right for years now it doesn't matter right, wrong, indifferent this industry is now "hand them the jar of Vaseline bend over and grab your ankles" nothing will happen immediately but just wait they are looking for the right size penetrable device to use on you. You are putting your future in the hands of clueless individuals that are instructed only to find mistakes whether they are right or wrong. 
If you haven't noticed its the pros on here that have had enough this industry has literally flipped in the last 2 years and it is not worth dealing with the idiocy anymore.


----------



## JMarsden92

*Maybe you are right*

Maybe you are right, but at the same token many vendors in the past left when prices were dipping. Maybe prices have gone up now. Maybe there are other things at play. I am doing this since @ August. I had a rocky road in the beginning because I would forget photos. Since then I actually get called more because of my photo diligence, and quickness to get job done so I can clear my schedule. I have learned that sometimes you don't fight problems. You just answer them with the legal summary of the state you work in. Seems to fix many things. On top of that... I don't have outsiders working for me. I am a family operation, and I know what everyone does, and the quality of what everyone does.


----------



## GTX63

JMarsden92 said:


> You really must reevaluate doing this work at all... But at the same token I turn down work from any other national at this point because they want to pay $25-$50 for a wint. All I can say is "Wint this."


Making the clients a priority that their money outweighs the headaches is a step in the right direction. Too many new contractors to preservation believe in signing up with every company that has a webpage.

Regarding pricing in the preservation industry- I would challenge anyone on this forum to post a price for anything significant and related to this business that has risen in 2014 that is more than what was paid in 2010, 2005, 1999....


----------



## BRADSConst

GTX63 said:


> Regarding pricing in the preservation industry- I would challenge anyone on this forum to post a price for anything significant and related to this business that has risen in 2014 that is more than what was paid in 2010, 2005, 1999....


Insurance related to this industry has risen in price since 1999. :yes: Oh wait a minute, that wasn't what you were asking.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thanohano44

JMarsden92 said:


> I also have the same issue with the plumber problem, and still get harassed from time to time about doing the repairs... NJ is not a state you want to do something without a license. I just have the coordinator get their super on the phone and I advise them to go to the state site and reread the same facts that I have stated previously about Plumbers and Electricians. I get a plumbing or electric bid I instantly mark the "Pro Plumber Bid" in and price it as I am getting charged by my plumber. Same with electric. I don't mind the relocate property much because usually it isn't much. Debris gets a bit annoying, but... When I look at the numbers I am getting I can't complain. Especially being in a "Winterizing" state. I get $55 a toilet. $75 a refrigerator. $15 a water/gas cap. I mean gee... If anyone can complain about that kind of money... You really must reevaluate doing this work at all... But at the same token I turn down work from any other national at this point because they want to pay $25-$50 for a wint. All I can say is "Wint this."



Nationals paying $25-$50 for a wint???


----------



## PropPresPro

thanohano44 said:


> Nationals paying $25-$50 for a wint???


I am betting there is not one national that is offering those prices for a wint. Yet. Seems some are having a hard time deciphering a nationalSP from a regionalSP. 
I also find it hard to believe that someone with less than 6 months experience in the industry could con a national into using them, let alone multiple nationals.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

AMS pays $50... Cheapest of the cheap.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Pacific called us at least 6 times this winter asking for $40.00 wints lol They get what they pay for.I think these winterizes are worth at least 250 each but i could be wrong.


----------



## foothillsco

I don't do a dry wint for less than $100 and a wet for under $320.

Further, I turn down the extremely complicated wet wints. I submit a 3rd party bid for $1350 (I keep $350). They hate it but can you really tell me you feel comfortable wint'ing a system that probably cost more than your truck, or even house. I'm talking huge mountain home mansions with 15x15 ft rooms that look more like a spaceship than a small boiler. 

I have had some approved but usually they ask their realtor to find someone.


----------

